# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cơm Lam

## showluo

*Du lịch Sapa* - Người miền núi có câu: " Ngon nhất cơm, thơm nhất con". Trong các thứ cơm, ngon nhất là cơm lam. Cơm lam ngày nay khả phổ biến, từ các góc rừng đến nhiều vùng đất nước.

Lam không phải là danh từ mà là một động từ, chỉ việc nướng chín thức ăn trong ống nứa tươi. Vì vậy không chỉ có cơm lam mà còn có thịt chim lam, cá lam, bầu bí lam...

Ống nứa hoặc ống một loại cây họ nhà tre nứa được chọn để "lam" phải là ống có lóng dài, còn tươi ở phần ngoài và nước ngọt của cây ngấm vào thức ăn.


Khi lam cơm phải chọn cây nứa ngô còn non, chặt lấy một gióng lưng chừng nứa như thế bao giờ cũng chứa sẵn thứ nước trong vắt và vô cùng tinh khiết. Phạt đi một đầu mắt, dùng lá nút lại, chất củi xung quanh đốt cho sôi, rồi vừa thảnh thơi hứng gió trời, nắng trời vừa thong thả nhấp từng hớp nước rót trong ống nứa ra. Ngan ngát thuốc tiên, tâm hồn quyện với thiên nhiên, nước vào đến đâu mọi đường gân thớ thịt bừng tỉnh lên đến đó. Giữa bát ngát xanh, mênh mông trời đất, nước đó gọi là nước lam.

Với cơm lam, thì lam đầu chỗ nút lá trước, vừa nướng vừa xoay, lam dần đến cuối ống, dùng ngón tay ấn, thấy mềm ở độ nào, đó là cơm chín. Dằn mạnh ống xuống đất, để cơm dồn chắc về phần cuối. Để nguội, róc vỏ ngoài bị cháy và cắt thành từng khoanh nhỏ... mùi cơm lam thơm một góc rừng. Nếu chưa ăn ngay và muốn dành thì chỉ việc dùng dao rọc hết lớp vỏ nứa bị cháy để lại một lớp vỏ mỏng trắng sạch sẽ, bỏ vào ba lô mang theo, vài ngày sau cơm vẫn không thiu không vữa. Cơm nếp lam có thể để được cả tuần. Lúc ăn, cắt cái ống ra thành từng khoanh, bóc vỏ: cơm rền và mịn như lát giò lụa. Vị của nứa tươi ngấm vào cơm thơm ngọt vị mía lùi. Dù thiếu muối, dù không kèm theo thức ăn gì khác, cơm lam cũng vẫn rất dễ ăn.

Cái ngon của cơm lam là giữ được hầu như trọn vẹn hương vị tự nhiên không chỉ làm ngon miệng lúc đói mà còn làm tươi tốt tâm hồn và tình nghĩa anh em, thôn bản ở Sapa.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Món cơm lam này mình ăn mãi không biết chán. Cơm vừa dẻo vừa ngọt lại có mùi thơm đặc trưng của ống lam. Món này đúng là đặc sản núi rừng!

----------


## canon

Lần trước đi một lúc mình ăn hết 5 ống  :Smile:

----------


## iphone5

có ai biết cách làm cơm lam không giới thiệu đi mình học với

----------


## hientran812

mình có thể mua ống nứa về tự làm cơm lam ko nhỉ??

----------

